# Shoprite & Checkers - Student Discounts



## Hooked (18/4/18)

I’m sure this will be of interest to all our student vapers e.g. @Cor and I’m sure there are others.

*Shoprite Group helps students stretch their budgets*

http://dorpskoerant.co.za/2018/04/17/shoprite-group-helps-students-stretch-their-budgets/
17 April 2018

“…the Shoprite Group has implemented Student Discount Week once a month across all its Shoprite and Checkers stores in South Africa.

Last year the Group rolled out R5 meals at all its Shoprite stores and the retailer continues to subsidise the cost of basic food items. Shoprite’s bread subsidy, where in-house bakery bread has been priced at R4.99 since 2016, has been extended indefinitely.

To receive 10% off at any Shoprite or Checkers supermarketing during Student Discount Week, students need to register by dialing *120*569*your ID Number# (for Shoprite) or *120*885*your ID Number# (for Checkers).

Once successfully registered, they will receive an SMS with a unique coupon and will have five days to redeem it at a Shoprite and Checkers store. Terms and conditions apply. For students on strict monthly budgets, this saving can make a significant difference to their quality of life.

Upcoming dates for Student Discount Week are:

25 April – 29 April
23 May – 27 May
27 June – 1 July
29 Aug – 2 Sept
26 Sept – 30 Sept
24 Oct – 28 October

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Cor (18/4/18)

@Hooked jy is 'n engel wat vir ons op aarde gestuur is..


Thank you so so much for shareing @Hooked this is amazing news and ime super super glad people are thinking of us students where one month feels lake 6 cramed into one.


@Constantbester 
@Friep 

Please tagg any students we know of guys.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (18/4/18)

Cor said:


> @Hooked jy is 'n engel wat vir ons op aarde gestuur is..
> 
> 
> Thank you so so much for shareing @Hooked this is amazing news and ime super super glad people are thinking of us students where one month feels lake 6 cramed into one.
> ...



@Cor You're so funny! Soms is ek 'n engel, maar soms val my vlerke af

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cor (18/4/18)

Hooked said:


> @Cor You're so funny! Soms is ek 'n engel, maar soms val my vlerke af


Tannie is net die beste.Ek lag nou soo lekker hehehe.

But still the most awesome one winged Angel on the forum

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Constantbester (19/4/18)

Thank you @Hooked this wil really help out a lot...

Reactions: Like 2


----------

